# -2,-3

## Sveta_nsk

.       ?
1.      
2. - ?
3.-2       ?
4.-3 ?

----------


## Svetishe

:
1. 
2. 
3.   
4.  
5.  
6.  ,   
7.  -
8. -2, -3
  3  6   ,   8    .

----------


## Sveta_nsk

*<b>Svetishe</b>*,.      ?      .2,3,  .4,5   ? 
  -    ?   ?
   .

----------


## Svetishe

,   ,           .  -   ,   ,    .       ,       , , , ,     .      .

----------

- -3  ,   - ?

----------

:     25-  . ,       : , ,   .. (      ).    .

----------

,    ..

----------

-3    .  -2  -  .   ,     .            . .      ,  ,  (-   .  -4-80 "  ...")     ,    ,   (     . ,      ),   ,           .     - ,      ,    ,           .

----------

> -3    .  -2  -  .   ,     .            . .      ,  ,  (-   .  -4-80 "  ...")     ,    ,   (     . ,      ),   ,           .     - ,      ,    ,           .


-            . ,   ,       ,    ,  .    .

----------

,   (        ),    ,   .

----------

> ,   (        ),    ,   .


     ?  -  - .

----------

-  .   ,      .    .

----------

> -  .   ,      .    .


,     ,  3 -  ,   -  ,     2.
             ,   -        .
 3 ,     ,          3.
  ,       ,     .   ,    ,       ,     .
    .

----------

.   .    ,   , -  . -2  -3          (     ).   -3     ,    ,  ,               .
    ( ),      -3,       -2.  -3        (     ).    ,    ,    .  -2          ?      .           .     -2,3    .   ,      .   -,     .

----------

> .


,   .       ,     ,  . ,  ,   -     -  .       -   ,   ,   -   !
   ,    ,           ,          ,     .

----------

.   (    )    ,    ,         ,   ,   .         - .           -2  3 ( 2  3).          .      ,      .
  .          , -   .        ,   .      -2.         .      ,      ,      .
   -2          ,    ,  .

----------


## Govorun

> -2  3 ( 2  3).          .


**,  ,    ?
 ,   ,     -       ,    "  " .




> 2.      ,        ,          ,    ,                 ,         ...


-2  -3    .     .
 ,      "    "  ,             25.
     ,     (   , ,     ,   )

----------

*Govorun*,    .

----------

-  ,       .

----------

> 


,      ** ,   ?

----------

?    2*3  3*2. ,    -2  -3.    ,    .       ,          ,   .                .
     -  ,     ,        ,     /,            (           ),        /.   ..   .    -   ,       .            .     ,         ,     .

----------

> ?    2*3  3*2. ,    -2  -3.    ,    .       ,          ,   .                .
>      -  ,     ,        ,     /,            (           ),        /.   ..   .    -   ,       .            .     ,         ,     .


 ,    .

----------

2  3?  ,       )))

----------

> ,    .


  .     .  -     ,    , ,    ,       .    ,   .      ,     ,      .      ,  -   .   .

----------

> 2  3?  ,       )))


 .   ,  ,    ,  .   -.    ,    .

----------

> .   ,  ,    ,  .   -.    ,    .


   ,   ))))) 
  49 ,  .  .    2 ,      (  600 ..)    ,   
    ))

----------

,  .        ? -       ?

----------

> ,  .        ? -       ?


    ,      . 
   ,   , ,      .           (2, 3)

----------

.     5   1 .,    200   600 .        ,     (5 - , 2 .-   . .  -    -,    .

----------

> -3,       -2.


    .   ,  -3     ,   -2

----------

> .     5   1 .,    200   600 .        ,     (5 - , 2 .-   . .  -    -,    .


 -,     ? )))

----------

:
 -        -  ?
 .

----------


## Server56

> 


        ,      (  ) .
  ?
    ()!!!!

----------

(   ).        .          ,              ,    .   ,   ,   ,   .    .

----------


## Svetishe

> .


             ,    ,    .

----------


## Server56

.      .          ?

----------

> .


  .     :    .

----------

> .     :    .


.     .   . .

----------

.        ,   ?    (    )      ,  .   ,       ,         ,    -   .     ?   30 ,   ?  ,       ,   , -       .

----------


## Server56

> -


       ,   ,          .
,   ,  , ,      .    ,     .

----------

,       .  ,  .  ,        ,  100% ,     5 ,    .        .  -   .    ,        .     ,          .        (-     ,   :  ,   ).      ,             . ,    -  (     )    . -  .

----------

